# I Passed on this one today, Does anyone know what it is.



## MarkKBike (Aug 11, 2018)

Earlier today, I contacted a seller who had this bike for sale locally along with a Schwinn 10 speed for what would have amounted to pocket change.

Once we talked on the phone, He told me the radio did not work, and the three speed hub no longer had the little shifting chain attached to it. I was not ready to take on any projects I would need to invest money in so I passed.

Does anyone know what this bike actually is? The seller did not know.






If the radio was working, I would have bought it. Just for the radio, and the tires. He was not asking much.

I thought the Radio, chain guard, Fork, and fenders was possibly interesting. and stuff I could use on other bikes.

I'm planning to take a drive out at the crack of dawn to a larger Chicago area flea market tomorrow morning,  and thought I might be able to spend some of the money allocated more wisely.

If anyone would be interested in the radio, or anything else let me know. I could contact him again tomorrow. He was only asking 30$ for both bikes. If you want to try and fix the radio, and I could still pick the bikes up. I'd cut you a deal for less than that as I could also use some tires.

The seller lives just a few miles away. If you live in the Chicago area and  would want to contact him directly, here is the original add. (Note: I'm not interested, and already passed).

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/2-vintage-bikes/6664806955.html

Since its so close to my home, I could easily pick it up for anyone who may be interested in any of the parts.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 11, 2018)

The radio was sold at Radio Shack stores, should have a horn button and a big round amber reflector usually on the front. Neato, common as dirt often on eBay. Not a Schwinn (all unknown bikes are Schwinn like all colas are Coke and all tissues Kleenex)

Not even a 10-speed...wait., that's the red one, #2 is a Schwinn Varsity.

The red one is more interesting to me.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 11, 2018)

I can look it up, I think the radio is called Road Patrol and is AM only.


----------



## juvela (Aug 12, 2018)

-----

The bicycle was manufactured by Steyr of Austria.  It was likely sold originally by Sears Roebuck Co.

The planetary rear hub is made by Torpedo Sachs.

Servicing tip: the fork's steerer on these is 26.0mm OD, sometimes referred to as "Austrian size."  Because of this they use a special headset.

Bottom bracket thread is BSC.

-----


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 13, 2018)

The Seller dropped his price down to 20$, it was too tempting for me to pass up as he told me the tires were good, and I needed a set for a 53 Schwinn I'm working on.

One set of tires are in real nice shape and will be used. the other set is just ride-able. I also liked the short fenders and will use those on something.
After I got home, I tossed some fresh batteries in the radio, and was surprised to find it working. It must be a latter model, as its a AM/FM model. I have it tuned into a jazz station right now. (The Horn button is not working, but I may be able to fix that). I might hang the radio upside down under the bar on one of my rat rides.








In the deal I also got a Chicago Schwinn Badge, a decent condition three piece crank , and a set of sun tour seven derailleurs in nice looking condition.

I went to a flea market on Sunday, and every set of decent tires I asked about, the sellers wanted 20$ for. (So I'm happy with just having another set of tires I could use).

The rear hub is marked Sears, and has a date of 1965, and the frame on that bike was re-painted.

I should be able to sell a few of the parts on the auction site and recoup my money,  and then basically come away with a free set of tires for my schwinn. 

I washed them up, and disassembled last night. I also think I will eventually rebuild the Sears Steyr, it does not look to bad. Both bikes were a mix of miscellaneous parts. I think several of the parts may not have been original.


----------



## dweenk (Aug 15, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> The Seller dropped his price down to 20$, it was too tempting for me to pass up as he told me the tires were good, and I needed a set for a 53 Schwinn I'm working on.
> 
> One set of tires are in real nice shape and will be used. the other set is just ride-able. I also liked the short fenders and will use those on something.
> After I got home, I tossed some fresh batteries in the radio, and was surprised to find it working. It must be a latter model, as its a AM/FM model. I have it tuned into a jazz station right now. (The Horn button is not working, but I may be able to fix that). I might hang the radio upside down under the bar on one of my rat rides.
> ...





MarkKBike said:


> The Seller dropped his price down to 20$, it was too tempting for me to pass up as he told me the tires were good, and I needed a set for a 53 Schwinn I'm working on.
> 
> One set of tires are in real nice shape and will be used. the other set is just ride-able. I also liked the short fenders and will use those on something.
> After I got home, I tossed some fresh batteries in the radio, and was surprised to find it working. It must be a latter model, as its a AM/FM model. I have it tuned into a jazz station right now. (The Horn button is not working, but I may be able to fix that). I might hang the radio upside down under the bar on one of my rat rides.
> ...



I have owned two of the Austrian built Sears bikes. One (a like new black one) I used at college back around 1971; the other (a pretty beat red one) I acquired a few years ago. They are good bikes; as far as I know the hub was licensed from S/A. I wish I had my college bike back.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2018)

The red frame above looks very much like my 1980 Columbia


----------



## mongeese (Aug 15, 2018)

Free spirit looking. I trust Juvela over any other diagnostician in the game.


----------



## juvela (Aug 15, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> The rear hub is marked Sears, and has a date of 1965, and the frame on that bike was re-painted.
> 
> I should be able to sell a few of the parts on the auction site and recoup my money,  and then basically come away with a free set of tires for my schwinn.
> 
> ...




-----

Thanks very much for the update MarkKBike and for sharing your find with the forum.  

Regarding the respray - assumed it to be such from the first image but was puzzled by the presence of the "swoosh" transfer on the top tube.  Does this transfer appear original to you - did someone mask it off or does it appear to have been added post respray?

Yes, to the non-original fittings.  Original bar would have been a steel allrounder pattern.  Brake levers may have been Weinmann tourist type.  Saddle would have been a two-colour mattress type.

Frame - all dimensions are standard BSC, save for the 26.0mm steerer mentioned above.  Chainstay and seatstay bridges are ESGE plate style.  Curious to know if blades are D-section or not.  Cannot quite tell from the two images provided.  Asking because Steyr continued to construct cycles with D-section blades long after the balance of the world had given them up.  Can imagine the salesman from their tubing supplier saying something like "The company has decided to discontinue the manufacture of D-section blades and wishes to close out existing inventory.  If you are interested we can make you a great price."  So they purchased a supply great enough to last them many years...

Headset tip -  Bearings are in retainers.  You can extend headset life and get a smoother turning mechanism by replacing them with loose new grade 25 5/32" balls.  If there is some slight brinelling in the lower stack this will improve performance and extend life. Life of slightly brinelled races can be extended by removing and remounting one of the pair of fittings a few degrees rotated.  In case any of the fittings are worn out/heavily brinelled new replica sets are available online for about twenty dollars.  A forum poster who has purchased one of these reports a good fit and performance.

-----


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 16, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for the update MarkKBike and for sharing your find with the forum.
> 
> ...



I may be wrong, but I believe the "Swoosh pattern" you mentioned was masked off and painted on. It looks like who ever painted it stripped it down to bare metal before hand as I can not find any remnants of a original color in any of the chips. I'm about 99% sure it is a repaint. To me It looks like a older paint job, maybe 10-20 years ago, as its fairly oxidized.

After searching for photos on the the net I believe the bike originally looked similar to this one.

http://photobucket.com/gallery/user/threespeeder56/media/bWVkaWFJZDoxOTM2MjEyOA==/?ref=





Not the best find but for the price paid I'm happy with both the radio and tires. The frame is worthy enough to be built back up and passed along to someone who may use and ride it. I probably have most the parts needed in parts bins anyways as I have tore down a few female bikes in the past.


----------



## juvela (Aug 16, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much MarkKBike!  

-----


----------

